# When were you at Ohio State and what was the party scene like?



## JamesT

Ohio State and its campus have changed immensely in the 36 years I have observed it. High street 2015 "yuppy gateway" and High Street 1985 "nothing but dive bars" are about as opposite as black and white. This got me wondering, "when were Ohio State's Golden Years for partying?". If I had to pick a 10-year period based on gut-feeling, Im thinking about 77-87. It was less selective (more partiers admitted) back then, it was pre 9/11 (which made the whole world "less party" due to more restrictions), and well.....High Street had about 100 dive bars in a row. I was always fascinated with the punks and their colorful tall spiked mohawks that would hang outside Mr. Mustards in the 80s.

I was there 94-95, my party scene consisted of Outer Inn(friend lived in apartments right behind it) and wherever the Ohio State Ski Club was was having nickel drafts (twice a week, if memory serves I think Flyers was the name of one of the bars). And of course home football games.

When were you there and what was the/your party scene like? PaPa Joes buckets? "Beat the clock" on Fridays at Cornerstone?($1 pitchers starting at noon, went up 50 cents every hour). What what what....what did I miss lol?

Whoops, meant for this to be in "the lounge".


----------



## wallen34

I attend Osu right now and It has changed a bunch. Out r inn is one if my favorites as it's still a dive bar and they're hard to come by. I wish we had more like it, but so many bars are pretty much dance/club it's a bummer if you ask me. My parents tell stories of when they attended in the 70-80s and it's a world of difference. Don't get me wrong I love ohio state but I could do for some more hole in the wall bars.


----------



## JamesT

You inevitably know about the live music Ruby Tuesdays (and their Trailer Parks). Its a bit off the main campus but youd probably like it. Maybe the floorwalkers still have a weekly gig there? Back in the day there was "the south berg". My friend Vern from Local Color has the sign(they had a weekly gig there from 86 until it closed, then they went to Rubys). The berg was the dive dive dive bar! And now the Gateway sits there....


----------



## JamesT

I know some of you saw AC/DC and Rush on campus. Fess up....

And if you were at the 4 a.m. front yard nitrous party a few houses down from Thirsty Scholar after the Floyd show in 94, guess what? So was I Pure craziness, a guy was filling and selling balloons in Neil Ave. for over an hour. Ive never seen so many smiling faces in a front yard lol. He banked 6k and bolted...

But I didnt inhale.


----------



## wallen34

JamesT said:


> You inevitably know about the live music Ruby Tuesdays (and their Trailer Parks). Its a bit off the main campus but youd probably like it. Maybe the floorwalkers still have a weekly gig there? Back in the day there was "the south berg". My friend Vern from Local Color has the sign(they had a weekly gig there from 86 until it closed, then they went to Rubys). The berg was the dive dive dive bar! And now the Gateway sits there....



Haha ruby Tuesday is right down the road from my house, we stop in there frequently to play pool. They have great prices.


----------



## JamesT

Is the side step exit by the stage still there? To...hang out between sets?


----------



## JamesT

Looks like someone went out tonite...

Where'd you go?


----------



## snakedog

Class of '78, but I hung around a couple of more years after that. It was too good. Our motto in those days was "OSU - where education is an accident." I got soooo many stories. '79 Michigan weekend was the year we burned a car in the middle of High St. right at 10th. Lots of good rock shows, but Cleveland had better in those days. I had lived in Park, then Stradley Hall my first two years there ('74-75 and '75-76). Stradley was a guys dorm in those days and had the rep for the highest damage fees of the dorms. Drugs were everywhere, even the QB was doing coke in the Rose Bowl. The dives on south campus were the Oar House and the Travel Agency as well as Papa Joes. All long gone now, torn down for development. Think my buddies may still be running Used Kids Records. They still in business? There must've been close to ten record stores on High St. If I knew then what I know now, I would've gone to a Christian college somewhere, but then I wouldn't have had anything to repent.


----------



## Dovans

whew! Lived and went to OSU 75-82. Worked as a bouncer/waiter/bartender at a dive bar called The Underground. Worked with the Greek owners on the side to help with expenses. Lived on High and tenth when a car was burned up. Finally moved off campus and surprise! graduated! Weekend activity's was to call Shamrock Towing then Egg the trucks as they looked for violators. Another favorite past time was sitting along High street at 4p and watch people get towed. Drugs were almost free. Favorite bar would have to be Stach's on the north end. Outer Inn was always cool.


----------



## snakedog

I remember the Underground. It was almost next door to the Oar House, right? Downstairs, had red decor? Remember Magnolia Thunderpussy and Singin' Dog record stores? Quisnos had the best subs I ever had. The real Quisnos, not that chain stuff.


----------



## JamesT

Dovans said:


> whew! Lived and went to OSU 75-82. Worked as a bouncer/waiter/bartender at a dive bar called The Underground. Worked with the Greek owners on the side to help with expenses. Lived on High and tenth when a car was burned up. Finally moved off campus and surprise! graduated! Weekend activity's was to call Shamrock Towing then Egg the trucks as they looked for violators. Another favorite past time was sitting along High street at 4p and watch people get towed. Drugs were almost free. Favorite bar would have to be Stach's on the north end. Outer Inn was always cool.


I remember the underground and those original quiznos. Wasn't the gyro shop in the level above the underground? (Even the gyros arent as good as they used to be). Ive got a shamrock towing story. There used to be two rows of apartments right behind out r inn at frambes/high. On football Saturdays people who lived there (not anyone I knew of course) would park about 30 cars there bw the apartments in the grassy area (in less than an hour at $10 a pop). Well Shamrock (campus tow truck drivers, especially shamrock are all ...) got called once and had my friends vw quantum wagon hook up by the two rear wheels. My friend had been in the car (tow truck driver was nearly driving away) , another friend walked by one of the wheel locks and unlocked it so only one wheel was locked in. Then he yelled " hit it Fischer!!!" (Friends last name). My friend did exactly that, the car came free (and fell a foot or two to the ground, while the locking mechanisms flew back, skamming the side of the truck. One shamrock tt driver vs. 50+ drunks is no match. He kept stepping up his "campus tt driver game", so so did we. He lost big time, called the cops and nothing happened. My friend mowed over some Arborvitaes (which amazing looked fine afterwords) and was outta there. I will never forget the site of that car popping loose, everyone cheering on while tormenting the driver and my buddy flooring it outta there!

I can only imagine what it was like earlier in the 70s/80s. I remember at those early 80s football games there was a guy who would tailgate wearing nothing but tidy whities that said "kiss my michigan" on the back. 88-89 was about the last "pretty much anything alcohol goes at colleges around the U.S." There were a bunch of hazing deaths around the country that year and colleges went on "lockdown" mode. Where I went to school, I lived in a dreshman dorm that year, and every Wed we would get a Keg (this was a official University event called "munchies" that was paid for by the "social fund" that was part of the room and board bill. In other words parents were paying for their kids to drink illegally weekly (more than that, there was a munchies every day of the week, just at a different dorm tehehehe). That was my Freshman year. The party scene really died quickly after that and by 91-92 things were "totally lame".

Ive never seen seen car or dumpster fires, closest ive come is a couch burning in the street a few houses up from Buckeye donuts. 

Lets here some more wild wild west stories!

Party on Wayne!


----------



## gibson330usa

I was there for the Pink Floyd show at the Horseshoe in 88. I lived in Morrill Tower next door to the stadium. So I can say that Pink Floyd played next door to me. We watched them build the stage and set up everything out of our window. Neat stuff, definitely a crazy time. That was when the towers had 16 students per suite, it got pretty wild in there. Buckets at Park Alley, Papa Joes, Mean Mr Mustards, Travel Agency, the Library always some good shows at Newport music hall.


----------



## snakedog

Buckeye donuts? That brings back memories. I gotta make a trip up there. It's probably been 20 years since I hit High Street.

The Michigan weekend riots were always a highlight of the year back in those days. Freshman year in '74 I was pretty much a wallflower so the first one I was in was '75. Was with a girlfriend at the Agora (Newport as it was called back then) when the lights came on at midnight and mgm't announced the police had ordered the place closed. Diane and I walked out into sheer mayhem as a line of riot police started shooting wooden bullets from the S&W tear gas guns at students from a block away. We were along the wall and I grabbed her, saying this way. We didn't dare subject ourselves to fire by crossing High, rather we went down Pearl Alley to circle behind the police line on High as it moved north closing everything in its path. In those days, CPD had a real bad rep, so I did my best to avoid any confrontation. Much of the traffic that normally was on High was crawling up and down Pearl Alley which ran two ways all of a sudden. It was crazy. Eventually we emerged well behind police lines at 9th and High, and even then there were cops at every corner. A police helicopter spotted the two of us as we approached one policeman apologetically, explaining we needed to cross the street to get back to the dorms. Good thing I was with a chick, think they might've arrested me otherwise. The cop had mercy on us. Back in Stradley, everyone had stories about getting shot at with wooden bullets, that CPD was chasing students up into campus in front of the old student union (right across from the Agora/Newport) and Steeb Hall on W. 10th. Crossing High Street immediately upon emerging from the Agora that night might've been more expedient, but I'm glad we didn't. For several years back then, it was pretty routine for the goal post in Ohio Stadium to get torn down and dragged up Frambes to High if we won at home. I'm sure that doesn't fly anymore.

Another funny story that comes to mind is February '76 when it got real warm for about a week. I lived in Stradley Penthouse (11th floor) that year with a 10-story girl's dorm, Smith Hall, right across the parking lot. Streaking was big back then and everyone was hanging out their dorm windows while these lone streakers would run across the parking lot. One night, a convertible pulls into the lot and there's four naked guys riding through the parking lot in it. Their version of streaking, I guess. Anyway, it turned out it was Gary's car, who lived in Stradley one floor below. One of his passengers was another 10th-floor resident, and varsity basketball player, Rick Smith. So the campus cops show up and stop them in the lot, and the story I got from Gary was the first thing the campus cop said to them as he approached the car was, "Hey, aren't you Rick Smith." He let them all go.


----------



## JamesT

Great stories!!! 

Mom or Dad: "So what did you do last night?"

A: "I went the library and studied....hard"

Ive never actually been there but I have friends who really liked it.

I used to have some of the counterfeight/counterfit/??? Floyd shirts from that 88 show. I was dating the daughter of the cop who confiscated them. I remember seeing an article in the dispatch about it and was like "I have some of those for free!"


----------



## Hook N Book

JamesT said:


> Whoops, meant for this to be in "the lounge".


See, this is why "The University of Cincinnati" would have served you better. The residual affect's do take a toll...!


----------



## JamesT

Hey now I may not have went there but one of my fishing partners was their captain 10 years ago. He is not on here but his dad is. Leave me alone...


----------



## FOSR

I worked in the landscape maintenance shop ~1990, driving a Ford 1000 tractor with a creaky stake-body trailer. So I can truthfully say I drove a tractor-trailer rig on the sidewalks on campus.

You may find yourself on a modern university campus
You may find yourself at the controls of a powerful machine
You may find yourself driving down a crowded sidewalk
And you may find yourself drinking a beer
On state property,
on state time.
And you may ask yourself, Well? How did I get this?

Let the days go by, and the time clock go around...


----------



## JamesT

lol10letterslol


----------



## JamesT

Nice and I can relate. I worked grounds crew/maintenance atp Otterbein (not exactly as its private but whatever- ever get paid to musky fish?). I'm tooling around in the gator raking/blowing leaves ghostbuster style and come across a beer in a sealed can that had probably been there a couple of years or more. What are you supposed to do? It was hot and I was thirsty.


----------



## FOSR

Then, there were the comics in The Lantern.


----------



## JamesT

I am having a difficult time reading the one on the right, but someone needs to sneak that other one into an upcoming lantern.

Chics need to relax...






















































































:T:T:T Thanks for sharing....and being on this site.

What was it Bob Dylan once said?


----------



## Mushijobah

2005-2009. Good times! Lots of time at Our R Inn, Little Bar, The Library, and a few new places down by the gateway. Lived at Chittenden and Indianola and also Neil and Norwich. How anyone graduated is the biggest mystery of all!


----------



## Hook N Book

JamesT said:


> Leave me alone...


Okay. But it's still funny stuff. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## polebender

Early 70's. The Agora, seen Cheech and Chong perform there right after the release of their first album. They were virtually unknown then! Hilarious! North and South Heidelbergs. And the top party scene then was the Sugar Shack! 18 yr. old admittance. 3.2 beer!


----------



## FOSR

All the things I'm told to do - oo
When I work at OSU - oo
With a wind chill factor and a diesel tractor
I'm a' landscaping with mysel - elf
well I don't have a care
I'm not tied down anywhere
and there's nothing to lose and there's nothing to prove
and I'm a' landscaping with myself, oh oh oh oh

Well I've worked all over the school - ool
and with every area crew - oo
but when they get their guys they all pass me by
'cause I'm landscaping with myself


----------



## Mushijobah

Hook N Book said:


> See, this is why "The University of Cincinnati" would have served you better. The residual affect's do take a toll...!


We're talking about OSU, not OU....hehe lol


----------



## JamesT

FOSR said:


> All the things I'm told to do - oo
> When I work at OSU - oo
> With a wind chill factor and a diesel tractor
> I'm a' landscaping with mysel - elf
> well I don't have a care
> I'm not tied down anywhere
> and there's nothing to lose and there's nothing to prove
> and I'm a' landscaping with myself, oh oh oh oh
> 
> Well I've worked all over the school - ool
> and with every area crew - oo
> but when they get their guys they all pass me by
> 'cause I'm landscaping with myself



You need to send those to Weird Al and see if Home Depot will sponsor a video shoot. Nice.


----------



## wallen34

Suzi cue is also I nice hole in the wall pool hall that's right down the road from my house, not sure how longs it's been there though.


----------



## snakedog

polebender said:


> Early 70's. The Agora, seen Cheech and Chong perform there right after the release of their first album. They were virtually unknown then! Hilarious! North and South Heidelbergs. And the top party scene then was the Sugar Shack! 18 yr. old admittance. 3.2 beer!


I remember the Heidelbergs. I was too tall for South Heidelberg. Man, those ceilings were low. Remember the Moonshine Coop across from the Sugar Shack? Jasper Mills always played there. You could get anything in that place. Where was it McGuffey Lane was the house band, next block up from the Agora?

Then Crazy Mama's came along...


----------



## JamesT

Did they have the larger round booth at the south berg back then? 

Fun read and pics of the "old vs new"

http://www.insidetheouterbelt.com/2011/08/when-i-was-at-ohio-state.html

I didnt lose all my brains cells, there is "Flyers Nite Club" in one of the pics! Was it called "B.K. Flyers" before it was "Flyers Nite Club"? Anyone there in the mid-90s remember?


----------



## FOSR

Hole in the Wall: Momma's Pasta and Brew in the alley. I dated a girl whose apartment was about 30 steps away. The memories of peppermint schnapps persist.


----------



## snakedog

FOSR said:


> Hole in the Wall: Momma's Pasta and Brew in the alley. I dated a girl whose apartment was about 30 steps away. The memories of peppermint schnapps persist.


I remember that place. A high school classmate used to play acoustic guitar there. Anybody ever make it into Andy Capp's? How about Larry's? Talk about eclectic.


----------



## FOSR

Ah, Larry's was my introduction to a Reuben sandwich.

And Dick's Den had $1.50 pitchers of Blatz. One of those and some salted peanuts, and back to class ...


----------



## JamesT

Just one

Been in Larrys a time or two to see Local Color and Medicine Wheel. Remember the Andy Capps sign....

Mamas check
Dicks Den check.
Suzy Cue check.
Agora check.
Little Bar check.
North Berg Check
South Berg Check


----------



## wallen34

FOSR said:


> Hole in the Wall: Momma's Pasta and Brew in the alley. I dated a girl whose apartment was about 30 steps away. The memories of peppermint schnapps persist.



And I believe it's still there. Headed to Suzis for pool now, then fishing in the AM. Man I love college.


----------



## JamesT

Ive driven those back alley ways around Suzy Cues back when I had to do "community mapping" for an education class. As Im sure you know, always be alert - can be kinda sketchy. And if you didnt know, Indianola Middle was the first middle school in the U.S.


----------



## FOSR

OSU gateway, 2002


----------



## JamesT

That land could have been much better used. "Closest pay lake to campus".


----------



## FOSR

While you punks were in the bars, the chief of the north campus crew was driving his truck and drinking Old Milwaukee out of a can hidden in a work glove, at 8:00 in the morning.

When I started working there, they were talking about one of the guys who got busted when he crashed his car going the wrong way on 270 with a peanut butter jar full of vodka on the seat.

Me, I'd get a big cup of beer at the Drake Union and climb into the red Cushman with it.


----------



## wallen34

JamesT said:


> Ive driven those back alley ways around Suzy Cues back when I had to do "community mapping" for an education class. As Im sure you know, always be alert - can be kinda sketchy. And if you didnt know, Indianola Middle was the first middle school in the U.S.



Yea it's real bad back there. I don't ever go in the ally back there and I never walk around campus by myself after dark, not worth the risks.


----------



## snakedog

Is the Blue D'ube (Blue Danube) still around? It was sandwiched between Staches and a 7/11 up on north Campus as I recall. Had a few drunken meals in there during the wee small hours.

Whoa, this exercise is awakening long dead parts of my brain.


----------



## snakedog

FOSR said:


> While you punks were in the bars, the chief of the north campus crew was driving his truck and drinking Old Milwaukee out of a can hidden in a work glove, at 8:00 in the morning.
> 
> Me, I'd get a big cup of beer at the Drake Union and climb into the red Cushman with it.


Back in the 70's, a DUI was a $165 ticket you could pay out. Shoot, if the cop knew you, he'd follow you home to make sure you got there safely. One buddy got three DUIs before he ever saw any jail time, and that was only because he rear-ended a sheriff's cruiser in the parking lot of that little shopping center at Ackerman and Olentangy. And he blew a 0 on the breathalyser - he was doing quaaludes. Crazy, crazy times.


----------



## wallen34

snakedog said:


> Is the Blue D'ube (Blue Danube) still around? It was sandwiched between Staches and a 7/11 up on north Campus as I recall. Had a few drunken meals in there during the wee small hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, this exercise is awakening long dead parts of my brain.



Yup it's still there, 1.50 burgers on Tuesday nights.


----------



## FOSR

Ah, Big Pinks have entered the conversation! (Whetstone Class of 1977)


----------



## JamesT

Good to know I am not the only person on here who has ever taken a sip from a wine cooler.


----------



## Mushijobah

Blue Dube is a good spot....nearly forgot about it! Cheap food and drink.

Also was a fan of Cazualas (before the food quality worsened and the margaritas got weak), Apollos Greek, Adriaticos, Moy's (hands down best takeout Chinese in CBUS, Roast Pork & Duck at lunch yummm), Tommys Pizza (basically right across the street from our house on Norwich), Pita Pit, and Diaspora.


----------



## JamesT

wallen34 said:


> I attend Osu right now and It has changed a bunch. Out r inn is one if my favorites as it's still a dive bar and they're hard to come by. I wish we had more like it,


Can I just call you a whippersnapper (minus the presumptious and overconfident part of the definition) or do you want me to analyze this?


----------



## JamesT

This is actually gonna be a tougher analysis than I thought...


----------



## FOSR

Well, at least there were jobs.

Aren't those the south dorms in the background?


----------



## JamesT

snakedog said:


> Good thing I was with a chick, think they might've arrested me otherwise.


haha and so true


----------



## JamesT

Thats north campus just up from catfish biffs, friends used to live in a house, now german house i think next to bb courts. i once saw someone ramrod with their car (they were parked facing that 7-11 store, were leaving, slammed it in reverse with wheel turned and well kept it floored until they hit a big cconcrete barrier. I was waiting to get in a bar across the street and felt he ground shake

And Alex....you were there too early, it got 3x better


----------



## snakedog

Bernie's Bagels still there? Jack used to run it and it was in the basement of the Wellington at 16th & High. Mole's Records was upstairs. Dan and the Captain were a veritable institution among the record stores even after Ken, the original owner, lost it to the IRS. Dan took over Used Kids (next to Buckeye Donuts).


----------



## JamesT

Actually that pic is one street south of the street catfish biffs was on. But I do remember now that up the street from catfish biffs was the cornerstone at whatever that street was (10th I think actually) and high.


----------



## JamesT

Used kids is still there and an excellent record store! I talked to one guy in there who was visiting from Boston and it sounds like most of the stores in Boston are way overpriced with not a lot of selection. He must have had 50-100 records that he was gonna buy. I found a perfect copy of "somewhere down the crazy river" for a buck that day. It was like rick springfield, men at work, men at work, sheena easton, electric light orchestra, mc hammer, olivia newton john (wasnt she quite the hottie?! lol), Robbie Robertson. In the bargain bin?!? SCORE!!! One day a week (I think Tues, Maybe Mon) things are 20% off. At least it was there a few years ago...i hope (and think) it still is.


----------



## JamesT

Oops my bearings are off, Ive got North and South swapped. You are correct, that is South Campus.


----------



## FOSR

Cleaning up after the football games was interesting. I would joke about the forecast calling for broken glass showers in the evening, with freezing beer overnight and 4 - 6 inches of blowing and drifting paper trash by morning.


----------



## steelhead

Hmmmm..... 91 thru 95....

The Newport
Stach's
Al rosa villa
Mean mr mustads
Crazy mamma's

Apollo's gyros to fill you up at the end of the night


----------



## FOSR

If you haven't been back to campus in a few years, the horseshoe now looks overbuilt like one of those giant transformer robots. 










And the 5th Ave. dam is gone so the stagnant pool alongside the stadium is now a free-flowing river. The downtown dam is gone too, so now it's an unobstructed fish run from Greenlawn to Dodridge.


----------



## 4dabucks

Papa Joe's with the Rugby team every Thursday night, most Saturday nights, and Sunday mug night. 10 cent wings and 1.00 beers at bw3's on high street on Tuesday with open mike night. Catfish Biff's had the best subs in town. Kegs and Eggs during "team up north" week and dumping buckets of beer on from balcony. Man, how did I get a job after school??


----------



## JamesT

Oh yes those 10 cent wings!!!! Or the 50 cent drums!!! Back when Bdubs was the real deal....

Chips n Cheese with 2 sides of blue cheese, add mayo, ketchup and Heinz horseradish sauce. Smother in all sauces and enjoy!


----------



## icehuntR

Crazy Mamas  mid eighties


----------



## FOSR

Does anyone remember the red car that was halfway in the river, across from the Drake Union? It was there for a few years. Supposedly when they pulled it out with an excavator, it tore in half.


----------



## JamesT

I remember it - I saw it from the pontoon boat tours Ohio State used to do right out of the Drake Union(great single slices of peperroni pizza). I seem to recall the "tour guide" even said something about it.


----------



## doegirl

Not a single mention of Hound Dog's Pizza?


----------



## FOSR

OK does anyone remember the miniature submarine that was on concrete posts on the bank of the Olentangy, approximately where Herrick crosses the river now? It went away maybe 1982 or so.


----------



## JamesT

doegirl said:


> Not a single mention of Hound Dog's Pizza?


Good pizza, even made "yahoos new's" best pizza places in the country.

But it could benefit with some "Slut Sauce".


----------



## Lynxis

2004 era engineering student here. 
I never partied. I don't know anyone who did. I see/hear a lot of stories about how college was some peoples greatest years/etc... For me, working full time while going to school there, it was pure hell. Glad to have gotten my piece of paper and to be out of there.


----------



## cheezemm2

I was there from 01-05 as the transition for Gateway was taking place. Paninis down on 9th street had people hanging from the sign that said no one under 21 should be drinking when it was closing. 

The night of the riots down there (01) was a a first for me seeing the SWAT truck/tank with the fire hose go up the street with tear gas all around. I wasn't on south campus, just caught the aftermath that night. However, that was the first night I watched people do lines off a porch on 17th avenue and decided it was probably time to go. Walking towards Stradley (known as straddle me) hall is when I saw the tank go up the street and saw the lights reflecting of the tear gas clouds...thought maybe I did drugs after all, but nope, that was really happening!

The craziest story I have from that campus is the night of a big party in the rain. People had run painter's plastic from a 3rd story balcony down into car hoods to cover the party. A lady who was on something much stronger than alcohol tried to slide down. She fell from 3 stories up and blasted her face into my shoulder. If I wasn't drunk, I would have cracked my collar bone. If I wasn't standing there she would probably be dead. I pulled her fake eyelashes off my shoulder and handed them to her and told her, "You dropped these." I'm pretty sure she didn't know her name at that point.

1) Catfish Biff's single slice pizza with heavy garlic salt at 2AM
2) First hot day of spring walking through the oval and watching bikes wreck because of the eye candy
3) National championship win where everyone on high street was a best friend for a night (when we won the game, a wreck took out a transformer, and we woke up to a house at 42 degrees!)
4) The original beer pong and cornhole craze before all the super young kids tried to make drinking games complicated
5) Brawts at 8am on gameday

I could write this list forever. I finished college in 4 years, have a great education, made life long friends, and learned more about people and their motivations than I ever thought possible. I wouldn't trade the experience for anything. Oh yeah, I also met this girl there, 14 years ago and I'll see her tonight!


----------



## FOSR

Dad was a professor 1964 - 92 so my first memories of Mirror Lake and the Oval etc. were seen with a six-year old's eyes. It was all much bigger then.

Edited to add, and the Big Bear bakery would make the neighborhood smell like cinnamon rolls baking.


----------



## chevyjay

i was there 96-97. never got to experience mean mr. mustard because it burned down just before i got there. michigan week end was the party week end. had a live band friday night for our beat michigan party and had an i dot party saturday( i dot party is a party to honor the person who dotted the i)
the 2 keg limit was enacted while i was there. one person could could only get 2 kegs, as if that would stop the keg parties


----------



## percidaeben

How about late 80's The Disttely every Tuesday night catching the band The Men of Liesure?


----------



## JamesT

percidaeben said:


> How about late 80's The Disttely every Tuesday night catching the band The Men of Liesure?


Great band!


----------



## AC_ESS

This post is useless without pictures


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

FOSR said:


> I worked in the landscape maintenance shop ~1990, driving a Ford 1000 tractor with a creaky stake-body trailer. So I can truthfully say I drove a tractor-trailer rig on the sidewalks on campus.
> 
> You may find yourself on a modern university campus
> You may find yourself at the controls of a powerful machine
> You may find yourself driving down a crowded sidewalk
> And you may find yourself drinking a beer
> On state property,
> on state time.
> And you may ask yourself, Well? How did I get this?
> 
> Let the days go by, and the time clock go around...


This post has so much win!


----------



## snakedog

...talk about Talking Heads, they put on a great show at Mershon on Halloween, 1979. Ranked right up there with the Clash show at Cleveland Agora on February 13th that year. Willie Phoenix opened for the Heads that night and he was great, too. Anybody here remember the Human Switchboard, another local band?


----------



## FOSR

It was funny to do litter control around the south dorms. The overgrown shrub beds were full of tossed bottles of every kind. Sometimes I would leave my trash bag and stick behind, and climb into the bed to clean it out. Nobody could see me in there but they could see bottles flying up out of the bed as I tossed them out into the lawn for gathering.


----------



## JamesT

Talking about the talking heads, did anyone see Byrne's art exhibit while it was at the Franklin Park Observatory(or ever)? Interesting stuff, I liked it a lot!

talking more about the talking heads. We blew out my roomates 3-way JBLs cranking "psycho killer" about 25 years ago in college...


----------



## JamesT

FOSR said:


> It was funny to do litter control around the south dorms. The overgrown shrub beds were full of tossed bottles of every kind. Sometimes I would leave my trash bag and stick behind, and climb into the bed to clean it out. Nobody could see me in there but they could see bottles flying up out of the bed as I tossed them out into the lawn for gathering.


I would have loved to see that... Once instead of taking a final in " problems of contemporary American cities" sociology class I went down and took pictures in Cabrini Green (Chicago, long gone, but about as bad as it gets). I wish I still had pics of the spaces between buildings (fence in front abutting sidewalk, space was about 5' wide) filled with old E 40s. Would make for a good math problem in rectangular prism volumes.

About 5' wide', empties were nearly to top of tall fence (tall, maybe 8'), and who knows how far back they went.

I remember the boarded up McDonalds which was a store afterwords that had also went out of business, still had "ham hocks 19 cents" written in soap in the window....

Only stores in the area were liquor and one pizza.


----------



## Govbarney

I graduated in '05, the Campus was really in a major transition phase during my time there and it definitely effected the party scene. Campus Partners (the ones responsible for gateway) where busy closing down all the old Dive Bars, so OSU went from having a great dive bar scene to a uncontrollable house party scene this ended up biting Campus Partners in the ass. The idea was that closing down all the bars would cut down on rowdiness and underage drinking , but College kids will drink regardless and house parties don't have ID checkers, or closing times. This led directly to to the increase in riots (some violent) you saw between '01-'05.

Honestly though I hardly even recognize Campus anymore. When I went their it was allot more gritty, still had one foot in the OSU of the 70's and 80's. Now like everything in columbus its way more corporate, with that comes safety, but you lose allot of character.

Something that always irked me though is that I had to put up with all the construction, costs and orange barrels for places like the new RPAC, and Gateway, but never got to enjoy it... guess the old saying is true , graduating college in four years is like leaving a party at 10pm.


----------



## boatnut

Spring of 1968 I was a high school senior. Thanks to 3.2 veer and a fake I'd, my buddy and me often cut class and could be found at the Thirsty I. Next 4 years, I hit most of the bars on campus. Avoided the frat bars like char bar and varsity club. 
Bier stube was a favorite as a lot of high school classmates hung out there. Eventually grew tired of the campus bars and drifted towards dicks den and the blue Danube. Enjoyed a lot of concerts at staches.

Finally discovered the quintescent neighborhood bar, the Crest tavern. It was within stumbling distance of where I lived. I guess now its become some trendy gastropub. 

Alex, slippery rock class of '68 here


----------



## FOSR

If you remember the south Waterbeds location, they let me take that hanging Parts Department sign when they closed. But, it's lost in the Mists of Time.


----------



## steelheadmagic

What a great thread. Loved the Travel agency and 99 cent long island ice teas. $1.00 gyros you would burp up 2 days later. Molly Mcguires and Stube to escape crowds. Was in grad school so ended up in bar called Zenos? near german village, still fun not quite as gritty. Older grad student taught me how to catch saugeye below Griggs dam. Never knew that a saugeye/sauger existed before that. Turned him on to golden dipt beer batter. Recently had our 25th reunion. Good memories and good times. Sucks growing old! Used to commute past lake here in NE ohio that was drained and in limbo. They were selling lakefront lots for 3K. Now they sell for 500K if you can get one. Same with all that farmland that used be north of 161. GO BUCKS!!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

I'll ask my dad who graduated from there after WWII. His memory is razor sharp. Three generations of OSU grads in my familial


----------



## JamesT

The Outdoor Connection said:


> I'll ask my dad who graduated from there after WWII. His memory is razor sharp. Three generations of OSU grads in my familial


Heck yeah, hit him up! I would love to hear what it was like back then!

Sounds like my previous neighbor, he is now in his 90s and sharp as a tack. Retired Doctor who practiced into his 80s. He has a fairly large farm tractor from 50s?40s? that he mowed his (residential) yard with (about 5 years ago his son took over). That tractor is cherry. Somewhere on here is a thread where he removed a fishhook from my head/skull. His wife sooooo did not want him to remove that hook, but I knew it would be out within 5 seconds of meeting him. He still plays Tuba in a German polka band.

Looking forward to your report! Thanks!

And cheers to 3 gens of Buckeyes. Just 2 gens here, all members of immediate family(4). 

O-H !!!


----------



## bassin mickey

!958-61-- 3.2 beer at the North / & South Berg. Can still smell that awesome odor as you walked down/up those steps. Beer and virgins. Nice mix.  Also shot pool with Jerry Lucas at Sigma Chi fraternity pledge night. Later to stand at the airport and welcome home he and the super sophs winners of the ncaa tourney. Don't forget to grab a cold one at 'Larry's', just to be on the academic side. And the Varsity Club still packs them in--damn you mean a pitcher of 'Black Label' still isn't 75 cents. 
The Blue Danube has endured as have I. Held a beautiful girls hand there, planned a wedding, looked into the future, saw a great life ahead. Went there - did that. Doesn't get any better then that. GO BUCKS.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection

This made me think of a story pops told me about one fateful Sunday morning in December they were shooting pool at a place in Gibsonburg (thats up near Fremont, where the 'eyes run) and they heard, crackling over the radio, news that Pearl Harbor had been attacked. None of them had ever heard of PH mind you! One of the guys though said, "You know fellas, before all this is said and done, one of us might get into that (meaning the battle.) Turns out of course they all eventually made it into the war. #TheGreatestGeneration

p.s. Could have been 4 gens but I was the black sheep of the fam graduating from Wright State. hey it was a lake/branch campus of OSU [& Miami.]


----------



## polebender

bassin mickey said:


> !958-61-- 3.2 beer at the North / & South Berg. Can still smell that awesome odor as you walked down/up those steps. Beer and virgins. Nice mix.  Also shot pool with Jerry Lucas at Sigma Chi fraternity pledge night. Later to stand at the airport and welcome home he and the super sophs winners of the ncaa tourney. Don't forget to grab a cold one at 'Larry's', just to be on the academic side. And the Varsity Club still packs them in--damn you mean a pitcher of 'Black Label' still isn't 75 cents.
> The Blue Danube has endured as have I. Held a beautiful girls hand there, planned a wedding, looked into the future, saw a great life ahead. Went there - did that. Doesn't get any better then that. GO BUCKS.


...also dime a draft night at the Bergs! Get totally smashed for a $1.50 or less! Lol!


----------



## FOSR

Once, my mom sent me to get "the cheapest beer" for killing slugs in the garden. I went to the Andy's carryout, and asked the clerks, what was their worst beer in stock? That started a scholarly discussion. IIRC they settled on Black Label.


----------



## FOSR

All of you guys fail to mention the free salted peanuts in the shell. I would eat those like a horse.


----------



## glasseyes

I never went to OSU but had friends that did, we would drive up on Fri. and Sat. nights to hit the bars on High str. . seen Bachman Turner Overdrive at the Agora, only a short line outside to get in. I'll never forget while in line on the sidewalk the cops pulled up jumped out of cruiser and just grabbed the guy in front of me, slapped handcuffs on him put him in the back seat and took off, never said a word. I think the guy was a narc.
Also used to have some crazy party nights at the castle. Best times were after a football game or on ladies night. This was back in the 70s.


----------



## scioto_alex

I should switch to this login for this thread.

Once, at Stache's, I held the door open for Koko Taylor. I was stepping out, probably for a smoke, and there was a custom coach parked in front of the door and a well-dressed Black man walking up - with the whole band behind him, including Koko. I just stood by the side, holding the door open with my foot, and greeting them as they walked in.


----------



## Dovans

scioto_alex said:


> I should switch to this login for this thread.
> 
> Once, at Stache's, I held the door open for Koko Taylor. I was stepping out, probably for a smoke, and there was a custom coach parked in front of the door and a well-dressed Black man walking up - with the whole band behind him, including Koko. I just stood by the side, holding the door open with my foot, and greeting them as they walked in.


Remember sitting on the curb in front of Stache's and someone handed me a bowl of opium. Great stuff. Could never find it again. Some guy playing a V shaped Gibson was playing that night... killer guitarist... But who knows, might have been what I smoked getting into it..


----------



## percidaeben

scioto_alex said:


> I should switch to this login for this thread.
> 
> Once, at Stache's, I held the door open for Koko Taylor. I was stepping out, probably for a smoke, and there was a custom coach parked in front of the door and a well-dressed Black man walking up - with the whole band behind him, including Koko. I just stood by the side, holding the door open with my foot, and greeting them as they walked in.


You were steppin out while Koko was steppin in. Ha! That is something else.


----------



## scioto_alex

Many years later, Tish Hinojosa was playing there and the power went out on the whole block so I got a flashlight from the car and that was the only lighting in the place. But they played on.


----------



## stanimals2

About 3 hours ago, for some reason now that I work there its not nearly as much fun as it was in the 70,s and 80,s Least I don't think so,, wait I don't really remember. About 3 hours ago why ?


----------



## scioto_alex

stanimals2 said:


> About 3 hours ago, for some reason now that I work there its not nearly as much fun as it was in the 70,s and 80,s Least I don't think so,, wait I don't really remember. About 3 hours ago why ?


Dude it looks like you'll be talking to Shamrock Towing.


----------



## mkalink

Wow, A little trip down memory lane here. I did not attend OSU but had many friends that did. I chose to attend a smaller local Catholic University, live at home, and visit friends at the bigger schools. I spent many weekends drinking beer on High Street back in the early 80's through the early 90's. I remember Papa Joes drinking buckets of beer, I loved this place. There was a goal post there behind the bar from but I forget what game it was from. There were a couple other places we went to back then. The Trilogy, we went there to meet and dance with women, hoping to find a place to stay and more. Went to the Newport for live music, I can't remember any of the bands but always had fun and great tunes. If we wanted to meet freaky girls we headed to Mean Mister Mustards. The first place I ever ate wings was a B dubs as we called it. (BW3's). There was a place we got Gyros too but I remember a steel and concrete stairs to get to the place. I also remember a place called the Mine Shaft, I had a friend that was a bouncer there.


----------



## scioto_alex

Put this into youtube search:

*Columbus OH (1988) From OSU Campus to Schiller Park travelling South on High Street (Version 2) *


----------



## NiceCatchAustin

Not crazy into the party scene (the life of an engineering student), but the post-national championship riot last year was one for the books! Nothing like the SWAT guys coming out to High Street to greet students with tear gas!


----------



## scioto_alex

My father was on the faculty. I used to have some of his old mimeographed copies from ~1969 (the anti-war riots) with instructions about where he could enter the campus through certain checkpoints patrolled by the National Guard. I may still have those somewhere.


----------



## Blue Pike

Never went to university----------But I did
On Tuesday June 4 1974 I went to see the Cleveland Indians play the Texas Rangers in Cleveland. ---- Google it. Some crazy stuff.


----------



## percidaeben

mkalink said:


> Wow, A little trip down memory lane here. I did not attend OSU but had many friends that did. I chose to attend a smaller local Catholic University, live at home, and visit friends at the bigger schools. I spent many weekends drinking beer on High Street back in the early 80's through the early 90's. I remember Papa Joes drinking buckets of beer, I loved this place. There was a goal post there behind the bar from but I forget what game it was from. There were a couple other places we went to back then. The Trilogy, we went there to meet and dance with women, hoping to find a place to stay and more. Went to the Newport for live music, I can't remember any of the bands but always had fun and great tunes. If we wanted to meet freaky girls we headed to Mean Mister Mustards. The first place I ever ate wings was a B dubs as we called it. (BW3's). There was a place we got Gyros too but I remember a steel and concrete stairs to get to the place. I also remember a place called the Mine Shaft, I had a friend that was a bouncer there.


The goal post at PaPa Joes was from the 1985 OSU vs Iowa game. Iowa was number 1 in the country and we beat something like 18-15. Loves that bar and Mean Mister Mustards. Sunday there was AC⚡DC, Cult night.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Never attended TOSU, but managed a visit now and then. Sneaked into the Michigan game at the shoe. It took some doing, but it wasn't all that hard since the security wasn't that tight back then. I think we might have set an all time attendance record if they could have counted everyone who was actually there.

Things were a whole lot looser and less up tight. At the game there were two guys in our section wearing hard hats, one painted in OSU colors and the other Michigan. They spotted each other, complimented their headgear, and wound up sitting together and getting sloshed! They walked out with their arms over each others shoulders! Can you imagine that today?


----------



## FOSR

In the mid 80s I could wander almost anywhere in the shoe, except the dormitory space in the east section (is that still there?)


----------



## stanimals2

You can still walk around most of the shoe except the field, locker rooms and private club seats. I go over at lunch once in a while and walk around. When Tressel was still there I was walking around one day and ran into one of the trainers, he took me through the locker room and training area as well as Gee's private suite. Took tons of pictures, he even game me a pair of game worn game pants from I think it was Gonzales, pretty dam cool !!! Took this pic on Friday before Michigan game day


----------



## Jchester

JamesT said:


> Ohio State and its campus have changed immensely in the 36 years I have observed it. High street 2015 "yuppy gateway" and High Street 1985 "nothing but dive bars" are about as opposite as black and white. This got me wondering, "when were Ohio State's Golden Years for partying?". If I had to pick a 10-year period based on gut-feeling, Im thinking about 77-87. It was less selective (more partiers admitted) back then, it was pre 9/11 (which made the whole world "less party" due to more restrictions), and well.....High Street had about 100 dive bars in a row. I was always fascinated with the punks and their colorful tall spiked mohawks that would hang outside Mr. Mustards in the 80s.
> 
> I was there 94-95, my party scene consisted of Outer Inn(friend lived in apartments right behind it) and wherever the Ohio State Ski Club was was having nickel drafts (twice a week, if memory serves I think Flyers was the name of one of the bars). And of course home football games.
> 
> When were you there and what was the/your party scene like? PaPa Joes buckets? "Beat the clock" on Fridays at Cornerstone?($1 pitchers starting at noon, went up 50 cents every hour). What what what....what did I miss lol?
> 
> Whoops, meant for this to be in "the lounge".


You were correct about Flyers. It was called BK Flyers and it was beside Coeds. I worked at Flyers 94-95. We had a bear that you could wrestle on the volleyball court next to Pearl Alley on Thursdays. It was like the Wild West back then… you could get beat up, laid or arrested at any given moment. Craziness!


----------



## EnonEye

daughter graduated in '08, moved her 3 times (normal I guess), she thought nothing of the national football championship won back in '02 (happens every year at OSU right?), degree in Hospitality, doing well, still works downtown with a company as national catering director, no parties back then she says, she loves Columbus


----------



## stormfront

I transferred to OSU from YSU in 1981. I lived between the VC and Tommy's and on some weekends, it seemed wilder than Spring Break in Ft. Lauderdale in the late 70s. I watched two guys fishing on the Olentangy not far from the Jesse Owens Rec Center one Saturday night and that pushed me into returning to YSU. Too loud, too many people and too congested for me. LOL


----------



## baitguy

well, I have a 20 year perspective ... HS class of 69, started visiting friends fall of that year ... had associates attending thru late 80s, a regular visitor of the fun and frivolity that is OSU well over 100 trips, many lost in the fog that always seemed to accompany a trip there, somebody often seemed to sneak shots into my lite beers 😜 too many stories to tell ... went down mainly for football games and parties, big surprise there 😝 3 times for Michigan game ... saw what you would expect and more, it was always big time fun ... every Michigan game had cops in riot gear w/clubs about 30' apart for many blocks of High St. ... you could be in as altered of a state as you wanted  as long as you could walk unassisted, were nice and absolutely NO open containers, fastest way to get you arrested ... there's a lot of female professionals out there that wouldn't want their college social schedule on their resume' 😎 ahhh, the memories of an old guy 😋


----------



## stormfront

baitguy said:


> well, I have a 20 year perspective ... HS class of 69, started visiting friends fall of that year ... had associates attending thru late 80s, a regular visitor of the fun and frivolity that is OSU well over 100 trips, many lost in the fog that always seemed to accompany a trip there, somebody often seemed to sneak shots into my lite beers 😜 too many stories to tell ... went down mainly for football games and parties, big surprise there 😝 3 times for Michigan game ... saw what you would expect and more, it was always big time fun ... every Michigan game had cops in riot gear w/clubs about 30' apart for many blocks of High St. ... you could be in as altered of a state as you wanted  as long as you could walk unassisted, were nice and absolutely NO open containers, fastest way to get you arrested ... there's a lot of female professionals out there that wouldn't want their college social schedule on their resume' 😎 ahhh, the memories of an old guy 😋


Jaywalking would always bring notice also. Funny thing is that I jaywalked once on Broad St. and a cop in a van whooped his siren and called me over. Dang, I thought I was getting wrote up. Here it was an old friend that I graduated high school with in Y-town nine years prior. We laughed, told a few stories and sadly, that was the last I ever saw him. I understand that he retired as a member of the CPD and still lives in Columbus. Good dude.


----------



## Cornstalk

surprised nobody mentioned Zacharias red eye saloon, with Mcguffy Lane, Tom Ingam. or Sugar Shack on 3rd. never went to OSU, a few buddies went. lived in Circleville, don't remember alot, but it was the late 70's....


----------



## stormfront

Wasn't there an old sheepdog that wandered around inside Poppa Joe's? It would have been in the late 70s.


----------

